# tcp ip network troubles please help



## metaltechinc (Nov 30, 2004)

I am writing with some troubles with my sbc 2wire wireless router. Two nights ago my son tried to attach a usb wifi hub to my computer. When he tried to load the drivers, the thing seemed to hose up my network connection. I removed it and the drivers. Still having troubles. Tried to remove and reinstall 2wire drivers, no help. 

Next, I called sbc, finally it came down to a message of " an operation was attempted on something that is not a socket" I was then informed that they could help me no further and was directed to microsoft support, article 817571. It told me to go into the registry and remove winsock and winsock2. Then remove tcpip and then reload. After rebooting, the computer seems fine. I still have no internet. When I go to local connections and try to reinstall tcpip, the screen is grayed out and a message pops up saying" The controls on this property sheet are disabled because one or more other network property sheets are already open. To use these controls, close all these property sheets and reopen this one." I do not have anything else open. It just does it over and over. I am running windows 2000 and have logged in as administrator, and still no help. 

Please guide me in how to fix it. This is my money making machine. I do a lot of design work on it and need it and tcp up and running. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Derick


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try this fix. Run the remove script, then the add script and reboot.

Registry scripts to remove and restore WINSOCK entries.

Remove the existing winsock2 registry entries (all Windows versions)
DEL_WINSOCK.REG

Add Win2K clean entries: WIN2K_WINSOCK.REG

Above scripts courtesy Bob Cerelli's WEBsite.


----------



## metaltechinc (Nov 30, 2004)

before receiving your post, I was reading a little and decided to remove a protocal that I had never seen before. It was Microsoft Network MIni portal. As soon as I did , it freed it back up. The only wierd thing is that I get on my device manager screen, under network adapters, 8 or 10 different mini portal listings with red x's on them. I can't remove them. They come up and say that the computer may need them to boot up. Also, on bootup I get a message that another network with the same name exists. 

The only software issues that I have right now is that since I got it up and running, a cad software that uses flexlm and has to sense some id #'s has stopped running correctly. I will have to reload it.

Please let me know what you think.

thanks
derick


----------



## metaltechinc (Nov 30, 2004)

instead of microsoft it was mcafee mini portal.

sorry


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That figures.  McAfee's software is getting as bloated as Norton, they both think they need to control everything under the sun on your machine. I suggest you consider the excellent lightweight free alternatives. I'm using Avast! and AVG anti-virus software here, and it's worked very well for me.


----------

